# polishing/removing scratches in anodized finish



## TrailBuzzd (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there a good way to buff out minor scratches on an anodized frame?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

From what I understand, unfortunately you probably can’t.

Unlike paint which is a thick coating with a shiny surface, anodizing is in fact a microscopic layer of clear oxide, which is dyed to create the colour. Light scratches in paint can easily be polished out, as polishing will create a new shine on the damaged painted surface. Polishes with cutting compound (abrasives in the polish) can be used on paint to do this.

With anodizing however the shine comes from the actual anodizing and not the dye, which means if you can see a scratch it probably means that it is gone as deep as the aluminium itself. 


While you can try to polish anodizing using a polish with no cutting compound, no amount of polishing will fix a scratch like this. You also run the risk of highlighting the scratch by making the rest of the surface even shinier. Never use a polish with cutting compound on anodizing. You will only damage the anodizing, remember it is only a thin layer!

To be honest, I think the best way to go would be to give your bike a good wash, and maybe give it a coat of good quality automotive wax. Ignore the scratches and put it down to wear and tear. I’m sure there will be many more scratches to come!  

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Quattro (Dec 26, 2003)

*You might try...*

I sratched up my stem and I used a permanent magic marker(black). The problem is finding a color close to it.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, that’s the only way you'd be able to replace the colour without re-anodizing the frame... As you say, finding a colour match would be the hard part, although if it’s a small scratch it might not matter too much.

Dave.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

With my black ano finish a black paint or marking pen works fine to "hide" it.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

No way to fix anodizing scratches other than to reanodize the whole thing or cover it up with a black sharpy if its a black frame. But they say Easy Off cleans scratches right off anodizing  (just kidding, do NOT try that!)


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm in need of some serious help


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

*Scratches!!!!!*














How do I get this off?:madman:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Andy the bestcrasher said:


> I'm in need of some serious help


Like a therapist or something?


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

The black scrapes


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Pretty old resurrection.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

maybe a little mental help too, slow people who don't pull aside irritate me


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

That's how I got one of the scrapes, I was stupid and tried to off-road


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Pretty old resurrection.


Like an 11 year old resurrection. There must be some new technology out there that could help him. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe don't be the best crasher?

It's a mountain bike. Wear the scars proudly.

Or did you borrow the bike from a friend?


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

No, lucky birth year bike. I crash because I am 4 months new to this, but my entire life I have fixed bikes for friends, and tried to upgrade my cheap bike so I always expect everything to be perfect. This bike has great parts, I just love the old frame and how it performs.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

I went off a turn, flew through the air, and landed on my face, bike got more scrapes


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Any ideas, sonar didn't seem to work


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I can't figure out your photo. Looks like the silver is on top of the black and the silver has been chipped? But what is that weird bead running down the silver, is that just the light? Not much you can do about paint chips, you can put some clear on there to try to keep it from chipping more or see if you can find an auto paint touch up color you can live with. Is the black primer under the silver?


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Sonex not sonar


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, it has a silver protection layer(seems like that) and that's a weld mark, it is actually helpful, or at least that's what the guy at NOW said


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Btw, it isn't entirely old, frame wasent used until 2014, but it was 2016when my friend discovered it in his basement And sold it to me used only 3 times. Rockshox pikes and fox 36 floats


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

And I also feel like the scratches from the rocks it fell into in Moab I don't deserve, because I wasent riding like a pro.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

:nonod:I was going to try model paint, the silver is sparkly


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Andy the bestcrasher said:


> How do I get this off?:madman:


Maybe talk to your wife about that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Andy the bestcrasher said:


> Yes, it has a silver protection layer(seems like that) and that's a weld mark, it is actually helpful, or at least that's what the guy at NOW said


Don't trust the guys at NOW; talk with the guys at THEN. Or the gals at LATER.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Can't spray paint


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

any ideas


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

So it's sparkly silver with black chips and scrapes in the rear here are pics, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Andy the bestcrasher said:


> So it's sparkly silver with black chips and scrapes in the rear here are pics, does anyone have any ideas?


Ride it more, stare at it less. Or you could get more KTM stickers.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr Bestcrasher... 
Pull the entire bike apart down to the bare frame and have it powdercoated.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

I drew that, glad you think it's authentic. Reminds me of my dirtbike. 
Well, I would like to wear the scratches with pride but they where all created in the same place so it just feels wrong. Anyways, i am thinking of painting it


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok I will have it powder-coated thanks Nyrr


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok way too expensive, kind of a rip off even when I asked for them to do the chips only.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

I think I'll sandblast then fill in the metal chips


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You'll have to disassemble the bike and then when you sandblast, you'll just end up making the damaged spots a lot bigger.

Is the finish actual chrome? Unless you are willing to refinish the whole frame, the best you're going to be able to do is buy some auto touch up paint in a grey and touch up the spots. It's not going to look great on chrome but better than the black. There are some fake chrome paints you can try but I doubt they will look much better. Or you could maybe find some mylar adhesive film and cut some cover up "decals" to stick over the spots.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LYMX48I/ref=psdc_13924816011_t1_B00LY81CAY


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy the bestcrasher said:


> So it's sparkly silver with black chips and scrapes in the rear here are pics, does anyone have any ideas?


 Paint over the whole area. Not perfect, but at least plausible. Better (more expensive) fix? Have the frame powdercoated.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Just an FYI you spelled KTM wrong.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious... What were you quoted for a powder coat job? 

I've had two framesets done and both times they had to remove existing powder. 135 bucks each time. Coating is just about bullet proof.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

That ****'ll buff out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Buff it and clear coat it.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Thx Forster, I haven't sand blasted or powder coated it yet, but it seems to cost lots of $$, ktm is spelled correctly. Why buff out? I think I will have it powdercoated or paint over it, thanks nyrr and Forster.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Exactly how could I buff it out without making a divot or crater in the frame, also, wouldn't that scratch it making it worse?


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

Because the soft stuff won't work, under the silver is black


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

"****'ll buff out" is a quote from Joe Dirt, I was just joking around. 

The easiest thing to do would be to find the best matching silver touch up paint you can find and fix it as best as you can. That's a weird finish with the silver top coat over black, definitely not an anodized frame. The only other way to fix it would be to take it down to raw aluminum and clear coat, or powder coat in your choice of color as has already been suggested. 

I'd go the easy route and touch it up. Or get creative with more stickers...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> "****'ll buff out" is a quote from Joe Dirt, I was just joking around.
> 
> The easiest thing to do would be to find the best matching silver touch up paint you can find and fix it as best as you can. That's a weird finish with the silver top coat over black, definitely not an anodized frame. The only other way to fix it would be to take it down to raw aluminum and clear coat, or powder coat in your choice of color as has already been suggested.
> 
> I'd go the easy route and touch it up. Or get creative with more stickers...


This ^^ or the other with stickers.


----------



## Andy the bestcrasher (Aug 25, 2017)

:madman: love that movie. I thought buffing would work. Now I need to find "dream~~~~silver" paint.


----------

